# Do you decorate your 3DS?



## KeatAlex (Jan 9, 2017)

My new one arrives tomorrow and I feel like I want to decorate it. I don't know how tho. 

Does anyone else decorate theirs?


----------



## Antonio (Jan 9, 2017)

Not really but I want too! The only reason why I haven't decorated my 3DS yet is because I'm saving up for a 2DS.


----------



## Zireael (Jan 9, 2017)

I don't, because I have the Majora's Mask LE one so it's not really a good console to decorate. If I had a blank one, preferably white, I'd probably put some cool decals on it relating to my interests. They'd have to be simple black against white though, I find anything else a bit gaudy but that's just personal preference. Plus I'm always worried about overcrowding and having to remove stickers in case it leaves a stain or residue.

I can't offer much in the way of suggestions, but I think it really depends on the colour of the console. White stickers look cute on pink or purple, black looks neat on red or white, and I guess blue is pretty flexible too! I'm curious to find out what you come up with though, it's a form of creativity and that's always fun to see.


----------



## Lululand (Jan 9, 2017)

I decorated my old black 3DS with chinese zodiac stickers, but I left my special pokemon XY edition XL as it was for obvious reasons...

Now I kinda want a new console just because it's been a while since I decorated one and I keep seeing cute ACNL sticker sets online XD


----------



## intropella (Jan 9, 2017)

No I don't. My 3ds is the pikachu xl. So i can't really decorate on that.
If I had a plain one, I would totally would! I will dress it up with my stickers I made! It's small enough to go on the 3ds. 



Spoiler: pictures here


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 9, 2017)

Nope! I personally don't like decorating my devices with stickers or anything like that, even though that my 3DS is plain black. However I like putting cases on things. I like being able to change things, so stickers and other decoratives are a bit too permanent for me. I have one case for my 3DS at the moment, and I have a little Aurora ACWW charm on it at the moment. I've thought of getting a plain, clear case and decorating that so it's a bit more personal, but I've never got around to it.


----------



## Loriii (Jan 9, 2017)

No, I don't like putting stickers or anything but I always make sure they each have their protective cases plus I also have limited editions (XL and regular where you can change the cover plates) so I feel like playing with a 3DS that has design on it, I'll use them


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 9, 2017)

Yep! I have a plain black 3ds, so I have a Princess Peach cover on the outside (because pink is my thing), and on the inside I put Lisa Frank or My Little Pony stickers, and small rhinestones.


----------



## epoch (Jan 9, 2017)

i have a white nn3ds xl and its literally perfect for sticker decorating XD i like to change up the design once in a while so im constantly buying new stickers and decals oops


----------



## Aniko (Jan 9, 2017)

I just have one glittering sticker of a sea cucumber on it. It's mainly to know which one is mine.


----------



## deercafe (Jan 10, 2017)

i have a plain 3ds (pink) so i covered the outside with puffy gudetama stickers ah...


----------



## ForgottenT (Jan 10, 2017)

I got the New 3ds XL Happy Home Designer version, so it's already beautifully decorated, I never decorated my old original Metallic red 3ds either though.


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jan 10, 2017)

No, but I usually put a really cute case on it! I currently have a pink Eevee case on mine.


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 10, 2017)

The 3DS I have coming is White, so it would be easy to decorate. However I'm not a fan of stickers or anything on the shiny surfaces so I was technically meaning to decorate the clear cases I have for it. My friend wants to do decoden on it but idk how that will work...


----------



## Suyeon (Jan 10, 2017)

Yep. I have a Hello Kitty decal on the inside of my 3ds. Did have it on the outside too, but since I don't have a case, it started to deteriorate. I have the original pink 3ds, so it's not easy to find decals that look good with both the interior and exterior (let alone for the original size; most decals are for XL and the New!3ds).



I'm gonna re-buy it along with a few others and a clear casing. Outside of that, I have a pink macaron cellphone charm that hangs off it.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 10, 2017)

I have a pink 3DS XL and I use a white Animal Crossing skin on it that I got from a user on Etsy.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 12, 2017)

Yes! I've got moomin and Rilakkuma stickers on mine


----------



## GreenLeaf (Jan 12, 2017)

I have an old 3ds xl ac edition not suited at all for decoration

OT wow another mooomins fan!!


----------



## chibibunnyx (Jan 13, 2017)

I have a neko nyan case on my DS that is covered in rilakkuma and totoro stickers, I love decorating it c:

my boyfriend has his own DS and I put 3 totoro stickers on em because he also likes totoro as well ^_^
But he has the monster hunter generations 3DS XL so I didnt want to cover it's design.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 13, 2017)

Nope. Stuck with the somewhat scuffed launch system aqua blue.


----------



## RedRum2514 (Jan 14, 2017)

Nope, I feel "decorating" it is defiling its true beauty, I only put protective screen covers and silicone covers on my 3DS, %99.99 free of scratches, theres like a scratch mark right on the part the screen closer, y'know the thing that separates the two screens, I have no idea how that happened, I suspects my cat but how the hell she got to it I have no idea! the mere fact that I have %0.01 scratches makes me feel like I've disrespected my system...


----------



## ibelleS (Jan 14, 2017)

Mine has a giant Gliscor sticker on the top, stickers of Blooper and Tink-a-Tink-a-Too on the inside, a wrist strap from a Wiimote (I had one that said DS Lite but it broke), a Tokidoki Unicorno charm that's Dia De Los Meurtos themed, a circular green charm with my first initial in it, and a red beaded leash for my stylus because I broke the tab that holds it into the 3DS 

I like decorating my handhelds so everyone knows it's mine


----------



## Bowie (Jan 14, 2017)

No. I love the design that's already on it.

I've altered it digitally, though. I have a custom _Bayonetta_ theme right now:



Spoiler


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 15, 2017)

i didn't directly decorate mine, but i bought a clear case and put stickers on it because i don't like putting things that won't come off on devices and things


----------



## skidoot (Jan 15, 2017)

Aniko said:


> I just have one glittering sticker of a sea cucumber on it. It's mainly to know which one is mine.



I don't even know what this looks like but I kinda want one anyway.
I have a similar kind of thing I guess, it's just a single yellow bird sticker that I put on the back on a whim.


----------



## vel (Jan 16, 2017)

not really. i used to decorate my ds with stickers and crap when i was younger, but they leave terrible sticky residue when the stickers wear. now i just have one single sticker with my name on it in the center for my ds.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 18, 2017)

As much as I want to decorate my plain black 3ds xl, I can't bring myself to put stickers on it. I don't want to deal with the sticky residue if I decide to remove them later on. So I've kept it plain, but got a cute silicone cat case for it recently. I'd post a picture but my imgur link doesn't seem to be workind. X3


----------



## lotsofcrossing (Jan 19, 2017)

I always see really cute tumblr pics of people's decorated 3ds' but I've never brought myself to do it. Maybe someday!


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 27, 2017)

My main 3DS is the Galaxy one, so there's no need to make it more beautiful. However, I have a Great Wave Off Kanagawa skin on my old, blue 3DS XL. That's about as far as I'll go. Unless it's a sticker-skin, I don't generally put stickers or art on my electronics.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 27, 2017)

I bought those sticker googley for an art project once but didn't end up using it, so I stuck them on my 3ds for a few years until they fell off. I want to buy a case for it though, like a transparent case and then stick random stickers on it.


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 1, 2017)

A clear case for the new 3DS embellished with real Swarovski Crystals. I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 2, 2017)

Yes, my boyfriend bought me a Hello Kitty vinyl for it. :3c Comes off easily with no residue! I love it. goes with the red new 3DS perfectly!


----------



## StarUrchin (Feb 5, 2017)

I have no idea what to decorate my New3DS xl with T_T any sugggestions? :0


----------



## cass. (Feb 8, 2017)

I stayed away from decals, purely because I don't want to cover up the galaxy art of my new 3ds. However, I did order some clear acrylic charms off of etsy, since it has a spot for attaching those kind of things to on the back! It's also to easily tell which is mine and which is my boyfriend's.


----------



## Candlehearts (Feb 8, 2017)

I really want to!! But I keep putting it off in favor of buying new cosplay things/ other things instead of stickers xD I want to cover it in hello kitty/ sanrio/ cute sweet stickers tho~


----------



## Tao (Feb 9, 2017)

I have a Stitch charm on mine.



Except it has a rope instead of a clip.


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 11, 2017)

I have some stickers on the cover. It's some peace symbols and flowers. I'm thinking about taking them off though. I have had them on for a long time and I'm tired of them


----------



## creamyy (Feb 11, 2017)

Well I wanted to get a girly, pinky cover but I have the dark blue new 3ds and nothing girly looks good with the colour I got.


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 12, 2017)

nope but i want to soon! my 3DS is the new 3DS galaxy one (i literally looked everywhere for the small faceplates version new 3ds but nobody had them i was so sad). im going to get the pikachu protective case and that might be it. unless they start making more protective cases, i want a kirby one.


----------



## lizziety (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a pink 3DS XL and I used to put those nerf cases on my ds's, but not anymore. The only customization I do to my DS is to put two sailor moon keychains lol


----------



## Britterbee (Feb 12, 2017)

I did decorate my old 3ds with some small stickers just on the inside. right now I have the new 3ds with the changeable cover plates from the hhd bundle. So far I've just bought a new cover plate for it, one of the kyary pamyu  pamyu ones. I do want to get a plain white set of cover plates to decoden my self eventually.


----------



## Lunacha (Feb 20, 2017)

I don't decorate mine with stickers because I think that makes it messy and sticky. I prefer to stick with something simple and classy. At the moment though, I have a clear gold Pikachu case. You can purchase one on Amazon for like $19.99 but I really like it.


----------



## glow (Feb 20, 2017)

yes! i have the 3ds that you can change using cover plates and i have a rlly cute eevee evolution one


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 20, 2017)

Yup, I have a Harvest Moon sticker plastered to my New 3DS XL and an Animal Crossing leaf on my old model.


----------



## OLoveLy (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes, I decorate them with some kawaii sticket. :3


----------



## Elvera (Feb 22, 2017)

I have plain blue cover plates that I'm contemplating to decorate, because it looks kind of plain at the moment. I probably won't ever decorate the ds itself though, because I change my mind way too much to have just one design.


----------



## Espionage (Feb 22, 2017)

Nice glittery 3DS


----------



## Rasha (Feb 22, 2017)

lol mine is covered with scratches, does that count?


----------



## daughterofdawn (Jul 6, 2017)

I've got a little ghost keychain hanging off the back


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Not anymore. I used to have some One Piece charms hanging around some White 3ds XL I had before but they were mostly in the way so I cut 'em off. Nowadays with the fancy LE's, regular colors and those plates for the New Nintendo 3ds I don't think they need much more 

I do have some transparent protection cover on mine though, so I don't scratch my 3ds LL. Those metallic colors/designs gets scratched really easily (and my BF has the Persona Q one as well do we don't mix em up haha )


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't decorate my 3ds with stickers in fear of damaging it, but I do have a small haikyuu keychain on it.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 6, 2017)

When me and my brother had the same exact 3DS I painted mine with neon nail polish so we can tell ours apart. It didn't ruin my 3ds at all and it's held up for around 3-5 years now!


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 6, 2017)

no i dont like the feeling of stickers while playing


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jul 6, 2017)

I have 3 stickers on it, 2 totoro stickers and one rilakkuma sticker~


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 6, 2017)

No I don't but I want to!


----------



## easpa (Jul 6, 2017)

I actually had stickers on my 3DS despite never putting anything of the sort on any of my consoles before it and I kind of regretted it. Like the stickers were cute but they were a bit too big for my little 2011 aqua blue 3DS


----------



## Ryumia (Jul 9, 2017)

No, I don't decorate my 3DS since I like my 3DS the way it is. Though... I have thought about doing decorating it before, but I am a little worried about doing that to my 3DS.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Jul 9, 2017)

Not any proper decoration yet, but I glued some stickers on it when I was 10. Now I'm really afraid of taking them out because I'm afraid their glue may be stuck on the 3DS and I don't think I'll be able to remove it properly. If I ever manage to remove the glue and the stickers, I'll think about gluing those little sticker jewels I like to glue literally everywhere.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 10, 2017)

No, I don't. I have limited editions for that. Besides I don't like putting stickers and stuff that could potentially damage or chip the paint off from their original coating.


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 10, 2017)

I never decorate anything I own, I like to keep it in as nice of a condition as possible.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jul 10, 2017)

Not really. I have a Peach cover plate but that was a gift!


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 10, 2017)

I used to! When I used my pearl pink DS I would put stickers on it. I would get those fun puffy stickers (no wrinkles, haha) and would swap em out depending on season/holiday. I only had them on the outside, though. Never on the inside! 

I don't decorate my current DS since it's the Pikachu version and I think it's super cute on it'a own! If I did decorate it I'd be tempted to stick with a Pokemon theme, haha. If I can track down fun seasonal Pokemon stickers maaaaybe I'd stick them on!


----------



## xara (Jul 14, 2017)

no lmao


----------



## Envy (Jul 14, 2017)

It's the original sparkly Aqua 3DS model. It needs no decoration, unlike the plain boring models they make nowadays.


----------



## applebean (Jul 14, 2017)

one year i actually got an animal crossing calendar that came with two big sticker packs. i put a few fruit stickers all over my DS and i love them so much. also, the inside of my DS case has a sticker of my boyfriend and i that we got from a photobooth at the mall  they make me happy whenever i see them


----------



## Sky The Cutie (Jul 15, 2017)

I love love love to decorate my 3ds, I bought stickers online specifically for it, stickers with fuzz, stickers that you can push down and they pop back up, I think it adds a bit of personality to your already personal gaming system, I know people can judge by the games you play, but I feel you should have a little bit of spark on the outside of it as well, and I wanted a skin, but I actually just decided to use my own stickers and I feel so much more satisfied with that rather than going out and buying a premade skin or case, but I guess it's all up to personal preference, because today I tried to take them off and it left sticker residue, which made me pretty sad not even gonna lie.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 16, 2017)

I posted some stickers which I bought for like $0.3 on it


----------



## Soraru (Jul 20, 2017)

nah, my 3ds is the gold LoZ limited ed so its already got a design. alot of stickers and stuff wouldnt look good on it. if it were some srot of solid color then i would have.


----------



## Milsean (Jul 20, 2017)

Nope! My 3ds isn't decorated at the moment, but I always thought about decorating it. I've thought about getting those little strap charms to put at the top of my 3ds but never really went through with it (I did with my Dsi with a Piplup from Pok?mon mystery dungeon). I've also thought about getting those little custom AC stickers to put on the front, since they all look super cute!


----------



## hestu (Jul 21, 2017)

I decorated my original DS but not my 3DS or my DS lite


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

I went all out wit my old 3ds (standard size), putting puffy stickers and also gluing beads onto it... Lol, sadly all the beads started coming off after a while, but it still left an awesome texture with the glue. But let's just say with just a few cents of stickers and beads, now I won't be able to sell it for even the price of a restaurant meal  

I recently purchased an old 3ds XL and all I did was just threw some stickers on, imo nothing like my old ds though. I was debating on whether or not to get one of those cat cases and maybe a skin, but went with the stickers since i won't have to buy anything... considering i already have plenty that need to be used.



Spoiler: pics


----------



## Pearls (Jul 21, 2017)

i decorate everything lol. i have a sticker and two charms of ruby and sapphire from steven universe on it


----------



## lumenue (Jul 21, 2017)

I just have some stickers on mine, nothing too fancy.  It's really cool to see how people decorate theirs!


----------



## hybristophile6 (Jul 21, 2017)

i've decorated mine with rilakkuma, dragon ball, sailor moon, hello kitty and w.i.t.c.h stickers


----------



## ExpertaEnNada (Jul 22, 2017)

Oh I'm kinda conservative and like to feel my 3DS like new. So I have the Galaxy with a transparent casa and that's all .


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 23, 2017)

Nope not at all... my current one is just the plain red new 3ds XL aha. I have a blue dsi though which I decorated with stickers if that counts for anything at all, lol. I'm not even sure where I got the stickers though, I think I got them as a gift or something. They could be used for other consoles too and I think I got the idea of sticking them on my dsi because the package had a picture of a ds and I was just, well here I go. xD


----------



## frogpup (Jul 23, 2017)

I have stickers all over my DS on the top.


----------



## therian (Jul 26, 2017)

For my old one I have stickers on it and a Zelda protective skin/case thing  I also put charms on it. It looks good but for my new Xl one, I left it as it is, and the simplicity is just as nice tbh. I think it really depends on what type of accesories you like :>


----------



## Imbri (Jul 26, 2017)

I have two 3DS consoles. The main one I use is the black 25th Anniversary Legend of Zelda, so no covering that up. My other one is a pearl pink console. I've thought about getting a skin for it, but haven't found anything I really like yet.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 26, 2017)

My partner decorated mine while I was over


----------



## busy.crossing (Jul 27, 2017)

Nope, I don't decorate mine with stickers or the like, mostly to keep its trade value if I ever want to upgrade to the 'new' 3DS console. I do however make my own cover designs in illustrator, print them out and put them inside a transparent case.

This started because of the lack of cute cases for the original 3DS XL and how much I wanted the pink Eevee cover. Hence my current choice of insert*:



*Obviously this is not my design and I just re-created it.


----------

